# So, I went to Petsmart....



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet you all know where this is going xD New bettas!
So, I was super sick yesterday....but somehow managed to get my back end up, get dressed, and go with my dad an hour or so away to Petsmart....still don't know how I did it! BUT, I had to jump at the opportunity, this is like....a once a month(if I'm lucky)trip. 
Anyway, so I came home with a pair of VTs...AFTER planning on just getting one female :lol: There wasn't a very wide selection of females...but this gal caught my attention...dunno why, but I still think shes beautiful :lol:


























And heres the male I ended up taking home  I do love him to pieces already :lol:

























I'd picked them out with the intention of eventually breeding these two together....though it seems the female is a lot more red then I thought :shock: :lol: Oh well, might be an interesting outcome ;-)
Neither of them have names yet, I'm still thinking about it :roll: ;-)


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I think they are both beautiful. I love the purple iridescence to him


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE your male. He's beautiful


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!!! They are both so pretty! I love that female.... So RED!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both beautiful!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I looove your male. So colourful! And the blue in your female's fins is great.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! :-D

The female is actually not THAT red....shes a little more orangeish....^^


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW very good little pair! the male is very unique! i love his eye!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous babies you got


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

The female is sooo cute and I might just steal your male. :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! :-D
Just realized I'm up to 11 bettas now....oh boy :shock: :lol:

So I got a few other pics, but I'll upload them tomorrow...I plan on getting a few more xD Getting a little camera happy with these two, I must admit


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

omg! that female is identicle to my girl deb, exept deb is a bit brighter red!


----------

